# Maharani Padparadscha, FO



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you know who sells this? I'm buying from Lillian's garage sale and she said she bought from "Denise" I just don't want to ask Lillian where she got it. I'm trying to quit Lillian, then she comes up with something I have to have, Oy.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Lillian had done coops for years (don't know how many, but was doing them when I started soaping). She decided to 'retire' and turned it over to "Denise". She (Lillian) just recently started doing the coops again. So, the stuff she got from "Denise" may have been in a coop. 

Denise's website is fullmoonherbs.com --you might check it out to see if it's one of her regular scents or if it was indeed a coop item.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

They sell it at First Choice Fragrance Oils (used to be Southern Soapers).


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

its at First choice thanks.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What the heck is it? I can't even pronounce it. LOL!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I was hoping it's some kind of 60's fragrance. But today Lillian decided to remove me from her buying list so its a mute point.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear Dorit!! 
Look though i don't deal with all these suppliers. I order from sos and candle science and now that y'all have me looking at NG I might just switch most everything over to them except a few of my CS scents......
I don't call them or e-mail them unless there is a problem.
I don't have people trying to talk me into trying this or that (because it's just to easy to do) and in return there isn't any drama, yes they might stop carrying my scent, but usually there is something close enough to replace it or I move on to something else.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Dorit this is an open forum and she is reading posts, post something, she will ban you tommorrow  And we have gals who are just so happy to forward posts to who they think an offended party is....it's simply how forums are. So always make sure when you click the post button on here that you want everyone to read what you have said.

I have had to have 5 scents duped because of sellers going out of business, why I won't buy from resellers anymore. About the time you start depending upon their service, drama insues and they are out of business again or you critique their scents, they aren't happy about it and they ban you. Vicki


----------

